# Help on Uber Insurance Topic for College Assignment



## Bronsieb (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi! 
I am studying Business in college and my first assignment is to analyse the success of two contrasting businesses. I choose Uber for my first company. I have researched their liabilities and insurance policies etc, of course, but I need extra detail that I am struggling to find elsewhere. 
I was wondering if their limited liability extends through all of their operating countries eg I know the driver employee/self-contractor dispute has been settled in some countries to allow drivers to be classified as employees such as in Switzerland. So because of this is their liability any different in countries where this has happened? or is their limited liability guarantee the same all across the board? (The standard you are covered anytime the app is opened to the passenger is dropped off?) 
And lastly, is there anything else related to limited liability that should be vital for me to include? eg does Uber insure anything else that isn't the car, driver, passenger or third parties?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Bronsieb said:


> Hi!
> I am studying Business in college and my first assignment is to analyse the success of two contrasting businesses. I choose Uber for my first company. I have researched their liabilities and insurance policies etc, of course, but I need extra detail that I am struggling to find elsewhere.
> I was wondering if their limited liability extends through all of their operating countries eg I know the driver employee/self-contractor dispute has been settled in some countries to allow drivers to be classified as employees such as in Switzerland. So because of this is their liability any different in countries where this has happened? or is their limited liability guarantee the same all across the board? (The standard you are covered anytime the app is opened to the passenger is dropped off?)
> And lastly, is there anything else related to limited liability that should be vital for me to include? eg does Uber insure anything else that isn't the car, driver, passenger or third parties?


I will tey and help you from a Chicago market. But get ready.

So at anytime a passenger is in your car, they are covered. Even through LL. But! What they fail to tell you is, if live in app, with nobody in your car and you crash. You are completly uncovered in almost any case.

The reason i say almost.

You have to make a separate policy(about 20+$ more a month)

That means if you DID NOT have that, and you crashed and went to Uber. You will be denied. (LL teams)

Then.

You go to your own insurance to ask about it lets say.

Well then your insurance (of suspect of Uber driving without the "gap") will ask you about it. If you lie and say no, they subpoena Ubers data trail on you. Of you are found. Your immediately dripped from your policies with the company.

Then good luck getting another company to insure you. Every insurance company shares clients info with each other, even know they are competing with each other for clients.

Basically it is this:

If you finance your car, you better hold that extra policy to save your arse when driving, on top of the "full coverage" because your financed. Thats a national law here. So it gets costly.

I don't know anything about the rental programs. I have owned my car for 4 years almost.

Good question. Good topic.

It boils down to Uber being as cheap and zero liability as possible to operate with in the US. Everything is on the driver. Uber has a scripted excuse for every question you may ask them.

This is a model of all "high tech" rideshare companies here.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

You're probably not going to get the information that you are looking for here. The number of drivers that pay any attention to the insurance subforum is very small, most drivers don't understand the insurance coverage themselves, and you probably won't get information from enough different countries to be of value to you. Most of the drivers on this forum are in the United States, Canada, and Australia. There are some from other countries, but it is a pretty small number. Even the number from Australia is fairly small.


----------



## Bronsieb (Oct 18, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> are looking for here. The number of drivers that pay any attention to the insurance subforum is very small, most drivers don't understand the in





WindyCityAnt said:


> I will tey and help you from a Chicago market. But get ready.
> 
> So at anytime a passenger is in your car, they are covered. Even through LL. But! What they fail to tell you is, if live in app, with nobody in your car and you crash. You are completly uncovered in almost any case.
> 
> ...


thank you! This helped a tonne and clarified things that were hazy to me!
Are you an Uber driver yourself? If so it would be great if you could even very briefly just say how you communicate with Uber itself? is it via email? Texts? social media? no communication at all? etc



Launchpad McQuack said:


> You're probably not going to get the information that you are looking for here. The number of drivers that pay any attention to the insurance subforum is very small, most drivers don't understand the insurance coverage themselves, and you probably won't get information from enough different countries to be of value to you. Most of the drivers on this forum are in the United States, Canada, and Australia. There are some from other countries, but it is a pretty small number. Even the number from Australia is fairly small.


Yeah true I understand that, but the main reason for me asking is more for my understanding of what Uber drivers themselves understanding of it is, for eg is uber doing a good job of communication in letting drivers know their coverage? and for a glimpse into their anecdotes - two sides to every story type thing, for use in references etc less so for factual information (as I'd want/need to check it before I used it anyways). Thank you for your reply regardless!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Bronsieb said:


> thank you! This helped a tonne and clarified things that were hazy to me!
> Are you an Uber driver yourself? If so it would be great if you could even very briefly just say how you communicate with Uber itself? is it via email? Texts? social media? no communication at all? etc


I conclude, sorry.

Now the research is yours to capture. Good luck in your studies.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bronsieb said:


> thank you! This helped a tonne and clarified things that were hazy to me!
> Are you an Uber driver yourself? If so it would be great if you could even very briefly just say how you communicate with Uber itself? is it via email? Texts? social media? no communication at all? etc
> 
> 
> Yeah true I understand that, but the main reason for me asking is more for my understanding of what Uber drivers themselves understanding of it is, for eg is uber doing a good job of communication in letting drivers know their coverage? and for a glimpse into their anecdotes - two sides to every story type thing, for use in references etc less so for factual information (as I'd want/need to check it before I used it anyways). Thank you for your reply regardless!


I would change topics.

Uber (the company) has this tendency to exaggerate/ lie, PR people don't know what is going on, drivers have a tendency to not understand what is going on, and real verifiable information is scarce. Policies also tend to change depending on who you are talking and their personal opinion on the company policy. When i want something from uber I keep sending slightly reworded emails until i get the response I'm looking for, even if i was flat out told no the first time.

If you email 10 people at uber the same yes/no question, i have no doubt that..

3 will tell you yes
3 will tell you no
4 won't tell you anything related to your actual question.

I'd hate to see you fail over your professor doing fact checking and having the information you found not corresponding to what your professor found. (what was told to either of you)

ALSO...

your assignment could fail because uber has never succeeded in doing anything but losing massive amounts of money.

Frankly I would do a business that isn't full of liars and idiots. Because I'm not sure who is going to give you worse information. Frankly I wouldn't bother crawling through the slime pit that is uber for a business project.

NOW if you were doing a project on business ethics uber would be a great choice.


----------

